# New Backgrounds.......feedback please!! Warning lots of Pics



## Sshhyguy (Mar 20, 2003)

Thought i would post some pics of some new backgrounds i came across, and get your opinions hopefully. I dont have pics of all of them but here are a few , and much more coming. If any of the pics look shiny its just the flash. All comments greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

they look great...what size tanks are they for and why did u get so many?


----------



## Sshhyguy (Mar 20, 2003)

Most styles will fit just about any tank. I figured since i was going to import a few, heck why not a few hundred, lol. Pretty incredible quality and considerably cheaper then whats around right now. They have there pros and cons, but will be nice to those that dont want to spend $50-$70 to add a nice background to a tank as small as 10 gallons.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Sweet Backgrounds


----------



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)

are any of these by chance 36in and 24in tall? or close to it?


----------



## davespeed3 (Mar 29, 2009)

May I ask where you imported them from? it can be difficult to get good tank decor here, if they're a reasonable price it may be worth trying to get some, thanks.


----------



## fishpimpette (Dec 16, 2004)

I especially like pic #3, 4 & 5 and with black Tahitian Moon sand....#10. :thumb:


----------



## t0rns0ul (Dec 27, 2008)

Whats the story on these? Are you going to get some or are these samples you received from china wholesalers listed on http://www.alibaba.com/ ?


----------



## Malawi King (Apr 10, 2009)

where did u get them??

If u dont mind me asking and what was the price?

I would rly like to try one in my 55 gal

thanks


----------



## mx22 (Jul 13, 2009)

Looks nice, I wonder if there is one for my 29gal...


----------



## fishpimpette (Dec 16, 2004)

and we are at a standstill.... :zz: :zz: :zz:


----------



## newbie_chichi (Oct 1, 2009)

they look really nice


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

yea calss looking backgrounds.


----------



## bobrizzle (Oct 15, 2009)

nice

the pangia backgrounds are expensive you might have a market here.


----------



## Danzx6r (Oct 12, 2009)

Sshhyguy - You keeping quiet about origin fella or you going to set up a site and sell them?
Quality looks good!

Dan :thumb:


----------



## fishnmaine (May 29, 2008)

They look great.....How big are the pieces....and what are the pro's and con's ?


----------



## DarkoneCR (Aug 8, 2004)

I agree with another comment... why are you not disclosing where you got them from?
I'd like to get that kind of background for my tank, it looks brutal!


----------



## DarkoneCR (Aug 8, 2004)

Well, I've found this site... not sure these are the same, but it's a great alternative:

http://www.notjustfish.com/index.html

:fish:


----------

